# Amp Tech Forum



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

What happened to the Amp Tech forum?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Furtz said:


> What happened to the Amp Tech forum?


Tech forums were rolled back into the guitar and amp forums. They were not seeing a lot if use and half the people that did use them posted them in the wrong forum to begin with. All threads are still active just moved


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Would it be possible to combine the tech forum with the building forum and naming it as such to differentiate these somewhat similar topics from the amp and cab forum which tends to be more of a "show and tell" area as well as an area for more general questions? I would think that players would still like to ask tech questions and the present headings are more likely to lead to confusion and mis-postings.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

WCGill said:


> Would it be possible to combine the tech forum with the building forum and naming it as such to differentiate these somewhat similar topics from the amp and cab forum which tends to be more of a "show and tell" area as well as an area for more general questions? I would think that players would still like to ask tech questions and the present headings are more likely to lead to confusion and mis-postings.


Impossible to do now unless we start from scratch. Would have to go i and move each thread one by one


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Too bad. I agree with WCGill. Would it be possible to just start a new general tech forum that covers amp repair/building/mods along guitar repair/setup etc. ?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will give that some thought. Hate to add any more forums that don't get used


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think you have to add any more forums. Just change the title of the amp building forum to "building and repairs" or something similar of your choosing. You don't have to move any threads either, just let it find itself. Merry Christmas.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have renamed this forum to include repair and tech advice. Moved a bunch of the old ones over.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have renamed this forum to include repair and tech advice. Moved a bunch of the old ones over.


Thanks very much for doing all the work to make this forum and move the old threads.

Cheers

Dave


----------

